
YouTube - iOS 4.0 on 3G iPhone (parody) - doki_pen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pdk2cJpSXLg&feature=player_embedded
======
kxs
It helps to 'turn off' Spotlight:

3G: Settings-General-Home Button-Spotlight search

3GS: Settings-General-Spotlight search

At least my 3G is almost usuable again.

------
there
feels kind of like android

